# Experience with GM's OEM Air Intake?



## sh4hid (Aug 24, 2020)

*1.4L Cold Air Intake System that I am referring to.*

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with GM's OEM Air Intake. I was personally going to just order an AEM/K&N air intake and do a BNR tune myself, but due to to studying I don't have the time to set aside to learn how to install it so I was just going to take a shortcut and have the dealership do it for me. I know GM's air intake includes a tune so that's why I just wanted to know if it was worth doing that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The fact that it has a built in snorkel built in to suck fresh air vs engine bay air shows they put some good thought into it. It’s maybe 100 more then K&N but looks so **** good I’d go GM in this one. Not a fan how it’s that rubbed looking plastic into the turbo for a small section but I’d so get it. I’d replace the hose for the box to to turbo but otherwise I love it.

gm ones are designed to be drop in easy. If you can assemble ikea you’re more then qualified to do the install. It’s super super easy.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The GM tune will be nothing like the BNR tune, just saying.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> The GM tune will be nothing like the BNR tune, just saying.


Absolutely agreed. GM is know for being a nanny about AF ratios and they end of the day ride in excessively safe due to warranty claims. If under warranty I get using their tune since it’s an improvement but won’t void warranty but BNR or such will be way better.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Did it the previous weekend. Couple of beers, some shade, and the time will fly by.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

sh4hid said:


> *1.4L Cold Air Intake System that I am referring to.*
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with GM's OEM Air Intake. I was personally going to just order an AEM/K&N air intake and do a BNR tune myself, but due to to studying I don't have the time to set aside to learn how to install it so I was just going to take a shortcut and have the dealership do it for me. I know GM's air intake includes a tune so that's why I just wanted to know if it was worth doing that.


Fck no... that is a waste of money. The cruze already has a cold air intake. That's tricky advertising.

_adds visual appeal
add performance oriented *style_

In the FAQ. They said it will bring in cooler air which "MAY" add power.

Trust me, if this added gains, they would say it would 😅😅

It does look amazing, so that adds atleast 10 HP visually.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Did it the previous weekend. Couple of beers, some shade, and the time will fly by.


Damnit man lol. The car can only inhale so much air.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Not sure on gen2, but the gen1 has a kick ass cold air intake.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Shroomie said:


> Not sure on gen2, but the gen1 has a kick ass cold air intake.


Yeah it's similar. Haven't seen it with the bumper removed but there is a snorkel for fresh air that's just like that that routes to the gen 2 airbox. 
Seems to me that the AEM and K&N both make power because the filter flows more but at the expense of blocking dirt and particulates. But that power is negligible. People get these for the sound and the looks. Which is cool too


----------



## sh4hid (Aug 24, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah it's similar. Haven't seen it with the bumper removed but there is a snorkel for fresh air that's just like that that routes to the gen 2 airbox.
> Seems to me that the AEM and K&N both make power because the filter flows more but at the expense of blocking dirt and particulates. But that power is negligible. People get these for the sound and the looks. Which is cool too


Not gonna lie that’s the main reason why I wanted one lol. I saw a video with a comparison between stock and AEM intake and the turbo whine is just so satisfying to hear. I guess I’m going to just do AEM + BNR tune and call it a day.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

2019 Cruze Air Intake Kit, Performance Cold Air Intake, 1.4L Turbo Gas Engine 84356430


Maximize the cold air flow and performance to your 2019 Cruze 14L Turbo Gas Engine with the Chevrolet Accessories Cold Air Intake Kit This intake adds style to your vehicles engine bay while bringing in cold air directly to the engine which can help result in increased performance It looks great...




www.shopchevyparts.com




If you’re going AEM, you could spend $30 more and just get the Chevy intake. Well, I guess it depends on what you want. If you just want that turbo sound, the aem should suffice. If you want to take in more air and make more power, than the Chevy intake will do. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> 2019 Cruze Air Intake Kit, Performance Cold Air Intake, 1.4L Turbo Gas Engine 84356430
> 
> 
> Maximize the cold air flow and performance to your 2019 Cruze 14L Turbo Gas Engine with the Chevrolet Accessories Cold Air Intake Kit This intake adds style to your vehicles engine bay while bringing in cold air directly to the engine which can help result in increased performance It looks great...
> ...


Do you have details on the ecm reprogramming? Did they tell you exactly what was changed?


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Do you have details on the ecm reprogramming? Did they tell you exactly what was changed?


Well I ordered it through that website and installed it with my brother. I have a BNR tune, however it’s not adjusted for it, so I’m waiting on the update. However, even without the update, I can feel theres more power in the top end, there is definitely more useable power. I imagine Chevy would be the same way, but a lot more conservative.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

k&n dropin and call it a day its not even a cold air intake its a warm air intake


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

All the power you need.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

stock cruze power is all i can handle

edit all my stock cruze motor can handle since it already blew up once lol


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

I installed the OEM intake and the dealer didn’t know what exactly what was changed. The performance may be slightly altered, but won’t give you that turbo noise honestly. If you want to get that turbo noise you can take the cover off of the intake, but seems like it somewhat lowers performance


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

SilveradoWTRT said:


> I installed the OEM intake and the dealer didn’t know what exactly what was changed. The performance may be slightly altered, but won’t give you that turbo noise honestly. If you want to get that turbo noise you can take the cover off of the intake, but seems like it somewhat lowers performance


If I had to guess, probably adjusted the maf table and a/f slightly for the increased air flow the filter provides


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If I were a used car buyer and popped the hood to see a K&N "cold air intake" I'd shut the hood and walk away. Why on Earth would anyone believe pulling in air from the engine compartment is somehow better than a duct from underneath the front of the car?

When I see 16 year old kids putting this stuff on your car that's all you need to know about the wisdom of it.


----------



## sh4hid (Aug 24, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> If I were a used car buyer and popped the hood to see a K&N "cold air intake" I'd shut the hood and walk away. Why on Earth would anyone believe pulling in air from the engine compartment is somehow better than a duct from underneath the front of the car?
> 
> When I see 16 year old kids putting this stuff on your car that's all you need to know about the wisdom of it.


So you suggest just sticking with stock?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

sh4hid said:


> So you suggest just sticking with stock?


Yes, remove the resonator if you want some turbo sound and a bit more pep.

Edit nvm you have a Gen 2.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

stock with k&n drop in filter works fine its a cruze lol not a f*cking racecar


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

sh4hid said:


> So you suggest just sticking with stock?


Depends on what you want. If you want a solid intake that works the way the people smarter than you or I intended, yes. If you want something cool to show your friends when you pop your hoods then go with K&N.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

SilveradoWTRT said:


> If you want to get that turbo noise you can take the cover off of the intake, but seems like it somewhat lowers performance


You get more noise but your performance is lowered because you are sucking in hot air from the engine compartment.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I can recall this much about the stock induction/intercooling system:

It was mid December when I got my BNR economy tune. I did a 35-70mph 3rd gear pull to have data for Jerry to look at. From what I can remember, it was 30 degrees F at the time, and the highest IAT seen on a full throttle pull was 37 degrees. I want to say max boost was around 22psi, but I can't guarantee my memory is correct on that number. Anyway, I was quite impressed with the effectiveness of the intercooler.


----------



## GM pete (Jul 16, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Did it the previous weekend. Couple of beers, some shade, and the time will fly by.


im looking at getting one. did you find it made a difference


----------

